# Thrift store find



## malkav41 (Jul 10, 2009)

Thursday I bought a Asahi Pentax Spotmatic w/a Super-Takumar 55mm F/2.0, a 70-210mm F/4.0 Sears Auto-Zoom, a Sears 2x Teleconverter, the case for the camera, and 11 filters, w/ some triplets of a couple of them (Diffusion 1, and Center Spot), plus various lens covers. All for $15.00. 

Now to get a battery for the meter to see if *IT* works. Rest of the camera works great, just a little dusty from being stored god knows where. (There were some mouse presents in the box) :shock:


----------



## compur (Jul 10, 2009)

Excellent score!


----------



## malkav41 (Jul 10, 2009)

Thank you!


----------

